# Gota See This



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

A friends father passed away. The 90 year old house was almost completely original wiring. I rewired it for sale, and they gave me all the elec. related stuff there father had. He was an electrical engineer for ITE for like 30 years or more. I found this breaker in a box of stuff it has got to be 100 years old. I'll show it open,closed, and tripped, the small enclosed breaker is built the same inside.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

This is a wall in my living room.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

while I'm at it. I got this print from an old building in Phila.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm going to redo those pictures it's hard to see them.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

closed


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

tripped


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's pretty awesome stuff! We're lucky in PA, NY, and NJ, since much of the oldest installatinos were in our states.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

this is the amp adjustment


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

This small 
enclosure is built the same inside.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That's pretty awesome stuff! We're lucky in PA, NY, and NJ, since much of the oldest installatinos were in our states.


 
Amen to that brother. It all started in NJ and I guess Tommy E. didn't travel far in the beginning.


----------



## WireNut (Oct 21, 2007)

Funny thing about that old BLUE print, at the place I worked at when I started my electrical training. We still used them for trouble shooting. Mostly 20 ton Electric arc furnaces. I'll have to get with some of my old buddies who still work there and have them snap off some pics to post here soon. They still use OLD knife switches in cabinets, mostly on the DC sides. A few old cranes still use the original DC motors on them.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Early in my career, (early 80s) I worked a lot in a steel mill. It had 100 ton cranes. I'll never forget the sound of the relays clacking. With the right light you could look up and see the arcs from the relays opening and closing. You took you life in your hands every time you walked in that place. Next to the steel mill was a scrap yard. It had a shedder that could eat a car. the motor was 4160 volt and was about 10-12 foot in diameter. All I do is commercial work now. I miss it some, I don't miss the health risks of working in those places.


----------

